# New Hunter seeking advice



## jcrubio93 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey y'all,

I'm fairly new to hunting. I've been once when I was younger and never saw or shot anything.Always wanted to go back and actually get into this great sport and I finally decided to do it. Basically what I'm wondering is what should I read/do/practice to get ready for fall? I put in for rifle tags this year but if I don't draw I'll probably end up getting a general season Elk tag. Let me narrow down my questions to these:

1. Where should I hunt? I don't know much about Utah's wilderness. Don't know anyone or really anywhere outside of the Wasatch Front. Where would you recommend I start? The one time I went hunting was up north of vernal and man was it crowded! 

2. What will I need? I have my 30-06, camouflage clothing, and a good knife. What should I invest in? Rangefinder? Binoculars?

3. What general advice would you give a new guy like me?

Thanks!


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Your super greeny! First off the best advise is get out as much as possible. Like every weekend and twice a week if you can. Second rifle hunt sometimes sucks because of how many people there are and random bullets,you really want to learn how to hunt fast get a bow. The learning curve is steep but you'll learn a lot faster. See if you can get within bow range with a camera and practice stalking. The best way to find animals is go to a good look out point and use your binos or wait at a spring. Nothing beats experience so go out and get some. Get off the road, get off the beaten path and Bushwack it. Sometimes it pays to be patient and wait. Look for movement not deer and remember that's what their looking for too. Stick to the shadows. Pay attention to the wind. Never make noises louder then a squirrel when hiking. Walk a few paces and listen and watch. Animals are most active at dusk and dawn, be there well before and stay quite and patient. Don't take any shots your not 100% sure of. If you shoot one make an amazing effort to try and find it even if blood is scarce. Have fun!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome and hunt with whatever weapon you feel comfortable with I personally don't discriminate I like hunting rifle just as much as I do bow. Not sure of your location but spend some time on the weekends getting up early and being on top of the mountain before sun comes up that will help alot. You will see animals and learn their behaviors. Put some effort into it and you should start having some success. You can look up success rates on the dwr's website and odds of drawing certain areas.


----------



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

As far as investment I'd definitely get a good pair of binoculars. 

I agree with the others that you need to get out as much as possible, if you wait until the season starts then you could get frustrated with how long it takes to get used to it. You can learn a lot about hunting just by spending time in the mountains even if you don't have a gun.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Start hiking as soon as the snow melts. Get used to the higher elevations and carry a pack around with a little weight to it.

I agree that the more time you spend in the woods, the better off you will be at learning where to find elk and what their habits are.

My suggestion for gear will be to have some emergency gear on hand in case you get caught on the mountain while hunting. First aid kit, extra food, a rain poncho, fire, etc. Last thing we want is to lose a fellow hunter on the mountain.


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Groganite said:


> Your super greeny! First off the best advise is get out as much as possible. Like every weekend and twice a week if you can. Second rifle sucks,you really want to learn how to hunt get a bow. The learning curve is steep but you'll learn a lot faster. See if you can get within bow range with a camera and practice stalking. The best way to find animals is go to a good look out point and use your binos or wait at a spring. Nothing beats experience so go out and get some. Get off the road, get off the beaten path and Bushwack it. Sometimes it pays to be patient and wait. Look for movement not deer and remember that's what their looking for too. Stick to the shadows. Pay attention to the wind. Never make noises louder then a squirrel when hiking. Walk a few paces and listen and watch. Animals are most active at dusk and dawn, be there well before and stay quite and patient. Don't take any shots your not 100% sure of. If you shoot one make an amazing effort to try and find it even if blood is scarce. Have fun!


I'm still pretty green, although I've taken a few big game animals by now .... this, in any case, is the coolest piece of advice I've seen posted within 150 words! :shock::-o:neutral:

Except for the bow-rifle judgement. Just hike, and hike, and hike a bit more. Seeing some orange a couple miles off doesn't mean you can't enjoy the mountain, and be successful.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Except for the bow-rifle judgement.


Didnt mean it as a judgement....I like to rifle hunt too...I just meant it takes more skill to get within 20 yards rather then 200 and it will hone your skills faster because your liable to make more mistakes sooner. live and learn! ;-)


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

jcrubio93 said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> I'm fairly new to hunting. I've been once when I was younger and never saw or shot anything.Always wanted to go back and actually get into this great sport and I finally decided to do it. Basically what I'm wondering is what should I read/do/practice to get ready for fall? I put in for rifle tags this year but if I don't draw I'll probably end up getting a general season Elk tag. Let me narrow down my questions to these:
> 
> ...


You have made a good start by coming to this forum, there are a lot of great guys with a lot of good information, so reading through a lot of the past posts will give a novice some good information.

My general advice is to seek a friend or friends to hunt with, it is much safer and hopefully you can find some that can teach you hunting and ethics.

I can see that it could be hard to start with no background, and maybe a little hard to understand for someone like me that grew up hunting with my father who started taking me out when I could walk on my own.

Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Migolito (Feb 3, 2016)

jcrubio93 said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> I'm fairly new to hunting. I've been once when I was younger and never saw or shot anything.Always wanted to go back and actually get into this great sport and I finally decided to do it. Basically what I'm wondering is what should I read/do/practice to get ready for fall? I put in for rifle tags this year but if I don't draw I'll probably end up getting a general season Elk tag. Let me narrow down my questions to these:
> 
> ...


111


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I got into the hunting game late too. When I first started I got a lot of my information from this site when it was run by the DWR. Lots of good people who were willing to help out a newbie. If I were you, this is how I'd approach your questions:

1. There's been some solid advice on getting out often. Hunt the area you will have the most knowledge of by your own scouting. If travel is limited stay close to home, even if it's kind of crowded. The deer have to go somewhere when pressured, find out where that is. 

2. Like Bax said, first and foremost is safety get that stuff before heading out. I'd also invest in good boots, a good pack, and good glass.

3. Don't get discouraged. I was fortunate enough to get a deer my first two seasons. Then I switched to elk hunting the general units. Way more difficult and I've yet to harvest a bull. The consistently successful hunters on this forum have decades of experience that we newbies don't have, and the only way to get it is to be persistent. Also, don't overlook the antlerless hunt opportunities in surrounding states for some affordable higher success rate hunts.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

If anyone is looking for hunting buddies in southern utah im ready to start scouting soon.


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Migolito said:


> 111


I find this thread really cool ... there's another thread somewhere right on the best camo patterns. As here, the people with the most experience say "all you need is (1) no-cotton clothing in earth tones, a (2) rifle that shoots somewhat reliably to about 100 yards, and (3) time to spent in the mountains." Of these the last turns out to be the most difficult to get. The first two you can blow a few thousand dollars on, but it's not going to get you anywhere. Ha.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

The best advice that any hunter will ever get is have patience with yourself, and make every day fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

The best advice I ever received about hunting is to not base your success off of whether or not you kill an animal. Out of the last 3 years I have been out hunting for deer, i have only killed 1. Not because I didn't have opportunities but you don't necessarly need to kill something unless it is worth it to you. I have met some of the best people I know while hunting and some of the best memories I have are from hunting trips where I never killed anythnig.

With that being said, get some good binos, some good hiking boots and work them in, find someone to go out with you and learn from each other. Study the animal you are hunting, it will take a while before you realize what they are going to do and where you need to be so that you have can have the perfect hunting scenario happen.

There has been some great advice given but the one i agree with most is patience. Be patient when hunting in general, you will get to where you need to be. There is no need to rush when out on the mountain, or when trying to get a shot. Take your time and make sure you are doing it right and there will be a far greater chance of you getting a good animal. That is my 2 cents.

Let us know where you put in. I know a lot of the guys on here have their honey holes and sweet spots but they all have some extensive knowledge of specific areas that I'm sure some of them could give you some info to point you in the right direction for specific units.

Just have fun, enjoy being out on the mountain.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

dadams41 said:


> Just have fun, enjoy being out on the mountain.


 +1000

Hunting truly is so much more than the kill. The experience of tracking, stalking, being in nature, listening to the sounds around you, smelling the fall smells, dozing off while leaning up against a tree, and feeling the breeze on your face are so enjoyable to me.

If every day of my life were lived having this as a part of it, I would die a happy and fulfilled man.

Have as much fun as you can. Don't spend a grundle of money on gear just yet. Learn from your mistakes. Learn about the animal you are hunting, and be engaged in the whole process.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

To make this short and sweet, here is my order of things/advice

1) The more time you invest, the more successful you'll be. That includes all phases - scouting, practicing, actual hunting, etc. There are great places to hunt all along the Front and elswe here across the state. Pick your spot and get to work!

2) Go the extra mile (literally) to beat the crowds. 1 mile is standard, 2 miles is good, 3+ miles is often best.

3) Get good boots...nothing ruins a hunt faster than blistered sore feet. My rule is if it's under $300, they're probably not good enough (if you follow #2 above).

4) Get the best glass you can absolutely afford. Can't stress this enough! If you can't see them, you can't shoot them.

5) Learn basic survival techniques before heading out. Always let someone know where yiu will be and when you'll be back. Maybe this should be #1?

6) Practice shooting and know your limits. If you can't shoot past 200 yards at the range, don't take that shot when hunting. If anything, your effective range is less in the field.

Good luck!!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> To make this short and sweet, here is my order of things/advice
> 
> 1) The more time you invest, the more successful you'll be. That includes all phases - scouting, practicing, actual hunting, etc. There are great places to hunt all along the Front and elswe here across the state. Pick your spot and get to work!
> 
> ...


Good stuff Mike! I'll second that. Number 3 caught my attention. Makes sense... I always skimp in this area and have experienced many a blistered foot over the years. Now if I can just get the wife to buy in I'll be good to go. $300 for boots will be a tough sell but money very well spent if the boots are worth the price. My bro bought a $280 pair of Danner's a couple years ago and I thought he had lost it until I noticed he wasnt bitching like me at the fire when we got back that day.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

3arabians said:


> Good stuff Mike! I'll second that. Number 3 caught my attention. Makes sense... I always skimp in this area and have experienced many a blistered foot over the years. Now if I can just get the wife to buy in I'll be good to go. $300 for boots will be a tough sell but money very well spent if the boots are worth the price. My bro bought a $280 pair of Danner's a couple years ago and I thought he had lost it until I noticed he wasnt bitching like me at the fire when we got back that day.


I'M telling you Jake, your Bro and I are on to something 

I should have also added good socks to my list. They are almost as important as good boots! Nothing worse than socks that won't stay up and ball up in your boots!!!


----------



## jcrubio93 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you all so much for the advice! I honestly didn't expect nearly half as much help. I really appreciate the help and positive attitudes! 
Here are the units I applied for:
1) DB-1552 - Rifle Buck Deer (ANY LEGAL WEAPON) - South Slope, Bonanza/Vernal (Oct 22 - 30, 2016)
2) DB-1550 - Rifle Buck Deer (ANY LEGAL WEAPON) - Plateau, Thousand Lakes (Oct 22 - 30, 2016)
3) DB-1551 - Rifle Buck Deer (ANY LEGAL WEAPON) - San Juan, Abajo Mtns (Oct 22 - 30, 2016)
4) DB-1547 - Rifle Buck Deer (ANY LEGAL WEAPON) - Pine Valley (Oct 22 - 30, 2016)
5) DB-1540 - Rifle Buck Deer (ANY LEGAL WEAPON) - Monroe (Oct 22 - 30, 2016)

1) EB-3066 - Limited Entry Rifle Bull Elk (ANY LEGAL WEAPON) - San Juan Bull Elk (Sept 17 - 25, 2016)
2) EB-3047 - Limited Entry Rifle Bull Elk (ANY LEGAL WEAPON) - Monroe (Sept 17 - 25, 2016)

Any thoughts on these units?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats! You picked the best elk units in the state! You're a natural!:grin: Unfortunately, you'll need dozens of points to draw those tags. You have a long wait ahead of you. You have a reasonable chance of drawing a deer tag. 

For advice, I'll reiterate what others have said--survival gear, good boots, become proficient with your weapon of choice, good binoculars. I'll add one--get good at studying maps and google earth. You can get away from the crowds without hiking 2 miles. You just need to find obscure spots that nobody else will go to for whatever reason. 

Good luck!


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

If you get pinevalley hit me up. I know where some toads are and will go with you even if i don't have a tag.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

There have been some really good posts that I hope help answered your questions. That being said I will reiterate some of them and add a couple of my own.

Good optics (rifle scope, binoculars) are a must and nothing under 150.00 each will typically qualify as good (and some may even argue that number)

Good boots are also a must! if your not spending over $100.00 on boots your not typically buying good boots.

If you're on a budget, don't skimp on your base layer, it all starts there. That being said, Ive used polypropylene and thick polyester for years and been great in even the coldest conditions. Expensive merino wool and others are great and will certainly keep you warm but for the money, its tough to beat polypropylene which is why the military used it for years in their ECWCS.

Regarding an area, pick one and live it, learn it, love it. Get to the point that if somebody dropped you off blindfolded anywhere in your area, you would know where you were. Try not to hunt new areas year after year. I found that I always do best when I hunt the areas I know best.

Know your weapon inside and out and practice practice practice. If you're not a reloader, try several different types of ammo to find the best group at 100 yards. Keep in mind, the premium ammo isn't always the best ammo. The majority of my rifles all love plain old Federal blue box ammo which happens to be some of the cheapest ammo.

Other than that, spend as much time as you can in the area you plan to hunt expanding your area a little at a time.

Most of all, as other have said, make it fun.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

It's been mentioned, but worth repeating: elk are not an easy prey to figure out. I haven't hunted deer in many years, preferring to put all my available time into the elk hunt. I love it. But for a neophyte, it can be quite frustrating if you are trying to figure it out for yourself. If you do pick up a general elk tag, be sure to post again and let's discuss more specifics, and perhaps find you someone to tag along with. Actually, post before getting it to figure out if you want a spike only, or an any bull tag. 

#1 basic survival gear to be able to spend the night out if lost, #2 quality boots, #3 good functional clothing (read up on synthetics/wool and layering), #4 gps (I use my phone and have a dedicated gps unit as backup), #5 havalon knife, #6 binoculars, #7 a good heavy duty hunting pack. 1-4 are necessities imo.


----------



## WillowCreekMan (Dec 17, 2014)

All the advice here is very good. I have been hunting in Utah for 45 years. My advice....Don't set your expectations so high that you come away disappointed every year. My best hunts are the ones where I enjoyed a beautiful weekend in the mountains in my favorite spot with my favorite people. If a deer ends up hanging from the old aspen tree then that is a bonus


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

There has been some really great advice given so far! 

I would recommend learning how to field dress animals - most importantly the gutless method. There are some really good YouTube videos showing how. Antelope and deer are pretty easy for one guy to handle, but an elk can be a pretty good workout depending on if you have help, location, etc. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

How does the old saying go.... A bad day hunting is better than any day in the office.

You just have to prepare yourself that you might not get a deer when you go out, but you will still be able to have a good time. I think one thing that is getting overlooked is that you shouldn't go beyond your abilities. If you are fresh and set out hiking and get 3+ miles off the road, but you are huffing and puffing because you're out of shape... that could be bad news for you. Especially if you end up getting a deer/elk and then you have to worry about packing that sucker out. Make sure that this summer you are going for long hikes to get your lungs used to the altitude and get your legs in shape. Cause even if you think you're in good shape... try going straight up a mountain at 9000 feet trying to get into a good position... then you will know how out of shape you really are


----------



## ryno007 (Jan 28, 2016)

I just wanted to chime in and say thanks to everyone as well for all the good advice. Much like the OP, I am new to hunting (didn't grow up in a hunting family, came to it late in life, etc.) and put in for my first deer tag this year. I spent the fall and winter chasing upland birds and rabbits with my 12 gauge and thoroughly enjoyed the walks in the fields, forests and hills (admittedly would have enjoyed it even more over a dog, which will be coming this spring). Looking forward to next season.

One piece of advice that I CAN reiterate (even as a newbie), from the perspective of a search and rescue team member, is the importance of letting someone know where you're going and when to expect you back, and to be prepared with your 'survival' kit (which can be different things to different people, depending on where/how far/how long you're going out). Searches, and rescues, are always more efficient and effective when we have time and travel information to go off of.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

jcrubio93 said:


> Thank you all so much for the advice! I honestly didn't expect nearly half as much help. I really appreciate the help and positive attitudes!
> Here are the units I applied for:
> 1) DB-1552 - Rifle Buck Deer (ANY LEGAL WEAPON) - South Slope, Bonanza/Vernal (Oct 22 - 30, 2016)
> 2) DB-1550 - Rifle Buck Deer (ANY LEGAL WEAPON) - Plateau, Thousand Lakes (Oct 22 - 30, 2016)
> ...


 Make sure you have a compass and a good GPS. Please don't get lost.
Also on your elk hunt if you don't draw I would consider put in for the anterless draw.If you don't draw that then get a OTC spike tag. Very important. This will get you out in an area where you should see elk. This will allow you some "Field Training" and help you to learn about the elk,their habits, and their habitat.
Good Luck.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Bo0YaA said:


> Regarding an area, pick one and live it, learn it, love it. Get to the point that if somebody dropped you off blindfolded anywhere in your area, you would know where you were. Try not to hunt new areas year after year. I found that I always do best when I hunt the areas I know best.





RoosterKiller said:


> Also on your elk hunt if you don't draw I would consider put in for the anterless draw.If you don't draw that then get a OTC spike tag. Very important. This will get you out in an area where you should see elk. This will allow you some "Field Training" and help you to learn about the elk,their habits, and their habitat.
> Good Luck.


Aside from all the safety stuff everyone has mentioned, these two posts nailed it for me... I'm a huge proponent of picking an area and sticking with it. It may take a few years to figure out where certain critters like to be at certain times of the year or during certain weather patterns. Take time to learn the animals in the area you choose.
Bouncing from unit to unit only ensures one thing... you're starting over every year (unless you have the time/money to scout a whole bunch of different units... I don't).
Sure, a guy can stumble into a herd of elk his first time out, but if you really look at guys that bring home meat and antlers consistently they are hunting the same units, heck the same canyons, year after year. If you want proof check out WyoGoob's thread http://utahwildlife.net/forum/41-hunting-outside-utah/133689-elk-shotgun.html and see how many elk he's taken within a couple hundred yards or so of that one spot!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

jcrubio93 said:


> Thank you all so much for the advice! I honestly didn't expect nearly half as much help. I really appreciate the help and positive attitudes!
> Here are the units I applied for:
> 1) DB-1552 - Rifle Buck Deer (ANY LEGAL WEAPON) - South Slope, Bonanza/Vernal (Oct 22 - 30, 2016)
> 2) DB-1550 - Rifle Buck Deer (ANY LEGAL WEAPON) - Plateau, Thousand Lakes (Oct 22 - 30, 2016)
> ...


My thoughts are if you don't have at least 2 points, your probably not going to get a rifle deer tag this year with those choices.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Ridgetop is likely right, but don't despair. As Derek said, apply in the antlerless draw, and if you strike out there, you can always pick up an OTC general elk tag (and a control tag if in the right unit). No reason to stay home...there will be hunting opportunities available if you're willing.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

All the good stuff has been said except this little note...elk are VERY big animals! If you take the advise and walk in a couple miles or so and kill an elk, you will have a tremendous, outrageous, backbreaking, not fun at all couple of days adventure getting the thing back to the truck. 
Remember, "after the kill" stuff is as important hunting knowledge as the pre-kill stuff.
Back country hunting is one of these things that sounds great, and to a certain degree is really cool, but harvesting a large animal miles from your truck can be a very serious situation. A high degree of hunting knowledge and good and proper gear is required to successfully complete this type of hunt. In my opinion backpack hunting is not the best place to start unless you have a good, knowledgeable, experienced partner


----------

